# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Gjergj Kastrioti ne Hollywood.

## ilis

Kam degjuar qe eshte xhiruar nje film per Skenderbeun " The Age of Scanderbeg" ne anglisht a e di njeri ku mund ta gjej?

----------


## EXODUS

http://www.illyriaentertainment.com/scanderbeg.htm

----------


## gjergj arianiti

Nga Elton Tafaruçi    

Mel Gibson do të luajë Skënderbeun. Një nga aktorët më të njohur të Hollivudit do të mund ta shohim nën rrobat e Heroit tonë Kombëtar dhe së shpejti do të jetë një kolosal i Hollivudit. Nuk është fantazi dhe as një dëshirë e fshehur, por një mundësi që mund të bëhet realitet. Lajmi i publikuar nga "Tirana Observer" një vit më parë është konfirmuar edhe nga regjisori amerikano-shqiptar dhe producenti i filmit dokumentar "Mbreti Luftëtar". Nik Gjonaj tha për "Gazetën Shqiptare" se është vënë në kontakt dhe po bashkëbisedon me "Icon Production", të aktorit australian Mel Gibson për filmin mbi Heroin tonë Kombëtar, Skënderbeu. Nuk është ende e konfirmuar, por ai shprehu lumturinë e tij se "Illyria Entertainment" ka lidhur kontakte edhe me regjisorin e famshëm amerikan, Francis Ford Coppola, i njohur nga të gjithë për kryeveprat e tij kinematografike dhe për më shumë për filmin "Kumbari". 
Megjithatë deri tani çdo gjë është në nivel bisedimesh dhe Gjonaj nuk ka dhënë detaje të mëtejshme rreth këtyre bisedimeve me dy kolosët e Hollivudit. Por, nëse ky projekt do të shkonte në port, atëherë për herë të parë ne shqiptarët do të përfaqësoheshim me prodhimin kinematografik më të denjë në Hollivud. Dhe në lojë janë dy personalitete kinematografike më të njohur dhe më me influencë në këto 20 vitet e fundit në botën e kinemasë amerikane. Filmi dokumentar për Skënderbeun duket se ka ngjallur shumë interes dhe ndoshta kjo ka qenë edhe kartëvizita më e mirë që ka ulur në një tavolinë Mel Gibsonin dhe Kopolën. Sigurisht që projekte të tilla janë madhështore dhe për realizimin e tyre nevojiten me miliona dollarë. Dhe në kohë krize ekonomike nuk është aspak e lehtë t'i gjesh. Por, nëse në lojë do të futen këta dy emra prestigjiozë dhe me eksperiencë në industrinë e filmit, atëherë suksesi është pothuajse i garantuar. Në termat historikë ata që do të përfitojnë më shumë do të jenë shqiptarët, të cilët kësaj radhe do të kenë shansin më të mirë për të imortalizuar nëpër kinema dhe ekranet televizive njeriun më të madh në historinë e kombit dhe më i njohuri në të gjithë literaturën dhe enciklopeditë botërore, dhe në të njëjtën kohë mban edhe titullin e "Atletit të Krishtërimit". 

Filmi dokumentar për Skënderbeun

Në ekranet e televizionit shumë shpejt do të shfaqet një film dokumentar mbi Heroin tonë Kombëtar, gjergj kastrioti. Prodhimi është i regjisorit amerikano-shqiptar, Nik Gjonaj. Kjo falë edhe kontributin e kompanisë "Ilyria Entertainment", e cila mundësoi këtë projekt të madh, ku Gjonaj është edhe bashkëthemelues. Roli kryesor është luajtur nga Anton Gojcajn dhe për këtë projekt kanë kontribuar shumë shqiptarë të Amerikës. Historia është marrë nga Marin Barleti, nga ku është bazuar edhe skenaristi Nua Gjelaj. Skenat e filmit janë xhiruar në shumë vende. Ato janë të ndryshme dhe për të janë përdorur pyjet e Holly-t në Michigan, Krujë, Kosovë, pjesë të ndryshme të Shqipërisë, Austri, Itali dhe Britani e Madhe. Por për nxjerrjen e fakteve historike mbi Skënderbeun nuk ishte aspak e lehtë. Për të u gërmua nëpër arkivat e universitetit të Kembrixhit, Notingamit dhe ato sekrete të Vatikanit. Në pamjet filmike bëjnë pjesë edhe përkrenarja dhe shpata e Skëndërbeut e cila ndodhet në Vjenë. Për përgatitjen e këtij dokumentari është xhiruar në 3 kështjella dhe 12 qytete, dhe deri tani ai ka marrë vlerësime pozitive nga kritikët. Madje ai ka fituar edhe dy çmime ndërkombëtare në SHBA. 

Projektet për filmat e Skënderbeut 

Për realizimin për jetën e Skënderbeut ka pasur shumë projekte. Njëri prej tyre është edhe ai i regjisorit dhe producentit të njohur shqiptaro-amerikan, Sten Dragoti. Para dy vjetësh u shpreh se do të realizonte një film për historinë e jetës së Skënderbeut. Ndërkohë që projekte të ndryshme gjatë viteve janë paraqitur dhe nga regjisorë të vendeve fqinjë, si ai i italianit Roberto de Feo. Por deri më sot filmi i vetëm dinjitoz me metrazh të gjatë është ai i realizuar nga rusët, në vitin 1957. 

Sten Dragoti 

Regjisori amerikan me origjinë shqiptare, gjatë vizitës së tij dy vjet më parë në Shqipëri deklaroi se do realizonte një film për Heroin tonë Kombëtar, gjergj kastrioti Skënderbeu. Është një film që ne do ta bëjmë në mënyrë paksa të ndryshme. "Unë nuk mund të bëj një film si "Braveheart", për të cilin u deshën 60-70 milionë dollarë. Nuk kam dëshirë të bëj një film me shpata e mburoja. Skënderbeu bëri shumë beteja dhe për këtë do të duhej një film i gjatë 20 orë. Por jam i interesuar në një gjë: Askush deri më sot nuk ka pasqyruar në një film se cili ishte Skënderbeu, çfarë mendonte ai në kokën e tij, cilat ishin shqetësimet e tij dhe ç'e shtyu të vinte nga Turqia, ku u rrit si figurë ushtarake e të kthehej në vendlindje, duke e ditur se ata do të hakmerreshin me të gjithë forcën kundër tij", ka thënë Sten Dragoti dy vjet më parë në një intervistë. Ndërkohë është parashikuar që Skënderbeu më parë të realizohej në një film për fëmijë, në mënyrë që të familjarizohej publiku që nuk e njeh këtë figurë. 

Projekti "Skanderbeg"

Një nismë të ngjashme me atë Sten Dragotit, para katër vitesh do ta merrte dhe Cinecittà në Itali. Regjisori Roberto de Feo mori përsipër realizimin më të madh që ishte parë ndonjëherë në Itali. Një film që do t'i kushtohej Heroit tonë Kombëtar dhe që do kishte skena magjepsëse të betejave. Madje De Feo dhe bashkëpunëtorët kishin llogaritur të sfidonin dhe efektet skenike të filmit "Troja". De Feo vendosi për të realizuar projektin me ndihmën e arbëreshëve të Italisë, por edhe sot në ekranet e kinemasë nuk është parë i realizuar ky projekt.

TIRANA OBSERVER

----------

user010 (27-08-2014)

----------


## EDilo

Nje  lajm shume i bukur ky qe na jep o Gjergj Arianiti; deshirojme te  rifilloje  puna per kete film sa me shpejt   dhe me qense ne te do luajne aktore me fame boterore (Mel  Gibson), suksesi dhe interesimi do te jete i madh!  Na gezove me kete sihariq!

----------


## alibaba

Gjithsesi Mel Gibsoni nuk e ka fytyrën për të luajtrolin e Gjergjit. Vetëm nëse e shminkojn fort.

----------


## BvizioN

Si aktor Mel Gibson eshte i mire, dhe mbase i shkojne role te tilla. Si direktor, me filmat e fundit Apocalypto dhe The Passion of the Christ nuk kane patur ndonje sukses te madh. Per sa i perket mimikes se fytyres jane gjera qe rregullohen. Gjithsesi lajm i mire dhe shpresoj qe te mos ngelet thjeshte nje thashethem.

----------


## cool_shqype

lajm me buje te madhe dhe fort i bukur .......shpresojme te realoizohet
si Copola dhe Gibson jane me te vertete te mrekullueshem
mendimi im eshte se te dy filmat e fundit te zotit Gibson jane fantastike dhe skenat po ashtu te mrekullueshme si nga ana drejtuese po edhe artistike......
do te deshiroja qe filmat ne do te kishte mundesi te kishin pjesen me te madhe te tyre skena dhe pamje nga Shqiperia (do te ishte reklama me e bukur dhe gjithashtu do te punesoheshin shum njerez)

----------


## E=mc²

> Si aktor Mel Gibson eshte i mire, dhe mbase i shkojne role te tilla. Si direktor, me filmat e fundit Apocalypto dhe The Passion of the Christ nuk kane patur ndonje sukses te madh. Per sa i perket mimikes se fytyres jane gjera qe rregullohen. Gjithsesi lajm i mire dhe shpresoj qe te mos ngelet thjeshte nje thashethem.


BvizioN, cfare te kujton ky titull "Braveheart" ? Pastaj The Passion of The Chris lexoje nje cik kete shifer (The movie grossed US$611,899,420 worldwide and $370,782,930 in the US alone). Do te thot qe ka pasur sukses te paparashikuar. Nese lajmi eshte i vertet dhe roli kryesor do te luhej nga Mel Gibson, ateher do ishte dicka e madhe, dhe nje aritje per te gjithe.

----------


## Nete

shum lajm i mir nese esht e vertet,Mel gibson eshte yll i ka hije ta luaj trimin e madh.

----------


## derjansi

> Si aktor Mel Gibson eshte i mire, dhe mbase i shkojne role te tilla. *Si direktor, me filmat e fundit Apocalypto dhe The Passion of the Christ nuk kane patur ndonje sukses te madh.* Per sa i perket mimikes se fytyres jane gjera qe rregullohen. Gjithsesi lajm i mire dhe shpresoj qe te mos ngelet thjeshte nje thashethem.


Bvizon ke qon per gjumsh kur e bone kat deklarat apo si lol

----------


## gjergj arianiti

> Nje  lajm shume i bukur ky qe na jep o Gjergj Arianiti; deshirojme te  rifilloje  puna per kete film sa me shpejt   dhe me qense ne te do luajne aktore me fame boterore (Mel  Gibson), suksesi dhe interesimi do te jete i madh!  Na gezove me kete sihariq!


Kam shume frike se do ngeli thjesht, nje projekt,nje thashethem.
Fjalen e fundit si gjithmone e kane "dollaret" po nuk u derdhen ato asgje nuk behet.Vullneti nuk mungon por mungojne parate.
E vetmja zgjidhje eshte qe te krijohet nje llogari bankare per kete qellim, dhe gjithe shqiptaret nga e gjithe bota, nje mbasdite te pakten, te mos shkojne per kafe po te kontribojne per kete qellim.
Por problemi eshte se as une e as ti s'mund ta bejme kete gje se do na quajne hajdut dhe mashtrues.
Kete gje mund ta organizoje vetem figura te njohura shqiptare qe gezojne nje fare rrespekti dhe besimi nga shumica shoqerise shqiptare.
P.sh I.Kadare,L.Cana,S.Dragoti, e.t.j por megjithate duhet te jene me shume se tre se ne jemi popull qe jemi djeg dhe zor se besojme njeri.
Kjo gje mund te realizohet me pak pune dhe besoj se shume shqiptare do i pergjigjen thirrjes gjersa te mblidhet nje shume e konsiderueshme per tu xhiruar nje super-projekt per Gj.Kastriotin.
Dhe nuk eshte e thene qe keto para te shkojne te hedhura vetem per filmin,nqs ecen mire me fitimet mund te ndertohet dicka ne Shqiperi.
Vetem keshtu mund te arrihet dicka dhe jo duke pritur lemoshe nga te tjeret.

----------


## sulioti

> Kam shume frike se do ngeli thjesht, nje projekt,nje thashethem.
> Fjalen e fundit si gjithmone e kane "dollaret" po nuk u derdhen ato asgje nuk behet.Vullneti nuk mungon por mungojne parate.
> E vetmja zgjidhje eshte qe te krijohet nje llogari bankare per kete qellim, dhe gjithe shqiptaret nga e gjithe bota, nje mbasdite te pakten, te mos shkojne per kafe po te kontribojne per kete qellim.
> Por problemi eshte se as une e as ti s'mund ta bejme kete gje se do na quajne hajdut dhe mashtrues.
> Kete gje mund ta organizoje vetem figura te njohura shqiptare qe gezojne nje fare rrespekti dhe besimi nga shumica shoqerise shqiptare.
> P.sh I.Kadare,L.Cana,S.Dragoti, e.t.j por megjithate duhet te jene me shume se tre se ne jemi popull qe jemi djeg dhe zor se besojme njeri.
> Kjo gje mund te realizohet me pak pune dhe besoj se shume shqiptare do i pergjigjen thirrjes gjersa te mblidhet nje shume e konsiderueshme per tu xhiruar nje super-projekt per Gj.Kastriotin.
> Dhe nuk eshte e thene qe keto para te shkojne te hedhura vetem per filmin,nqs ecen mire me fitimet mund te ndertohet dicka ne Shqiperi.
> Vetem keshtu mund te arrihet dicka dhe jo duke pritur lemoshe nga te tjeret.


E mbeshtes plotesisht kete mendim.Dhe media me influence te madhe mbar b otes  shqiptare,fjala vjen DIGITALB mund te bente shum pun ne reklamimin e lajmit dhe llogaris e cila te jete trasparente, duke shikuar cdokush ermrin dhe shumen e hedhur ne bank.

----------


## flory80

> Kam shume frike se do ngeli thjesht, nje projekt,nje thashethem.
> Fjalen e fundit si gjithmone e kane "dollaret" po nuk u derdhen ato asgje nuk behet.Vullneti nuk mungon por mungojne parate.
> E vetmja zgjidhje eshte qe te krijohet nje llogari bankare per kete qellim, dhe gjithe shqiptaret nga e gjithe bota, nje mbasdite te pakten, te mos shkojne per kafe po te kontribojne per kete qellim.
> Por problemi eshte se as une e as ti s'mund ta bejme kete gje se do na quajne hajdut dhe mashtrues.
> Kete gje mund ta organizoje vetem figura te njohura shqiptare qe gezojne nje fare rrespekti dhe besimi nga shumica shoqerise shqiptare.
> P.sh I.Kadare,L.Cana,S.Dragoti, e.t.j por megjithate duhet te jene me shume se tre se ne jemi popull qe jemi djeg dhe zor se besojme njeri.
> Kjo gje mund te realizohet me pak pune dhe besoj se shume shqiptare do i pergjigjen thirrjes gjersa te mblidhet nje shume e konsiderueshme per tu xhiruar nje super-projekt per Gj.Kastriotin.
> Dhe nuk eshte e thene qe keto para te shkojne te hedhura vetem per filmin,nqs ecen mire me fitimet mund te ndertohet dicka ne Shqiperi.
> Vetem keshtu mund te arrihet dicka dhe jo duke pritur lemoshe nga te tjeret.


Dhe unë kam shumë frikë se kjo do të ngelet në kufinjtë e një dëshire të mirë.
Për sa i përket idesë që dhatë ju, as kjo nuk është e realizueshme, sepse mbledhja e një shume të tillë nga donacione do të kërkonte 20 vjetë, dhe ndoshta nuk do të ndodhte kurrë.
E vetmja mundësi është implikimi në këtë projekt i Ministrisë së Kulturës së Shqipërisë ndoshta dhe asaj të Kosovës, dhe shuma financiare të jepet në forëm huaje, ku organizatorët pas daljes së filmit dhe mbledhjes së parave, ti rikthej qeverrisë borxhin.
Kjo është e vetmja mënyrë dhe kërkon vetëm vullnetin e mirë të Ministrisë së Kulturës.
Megjithëse është një lajm shumë i bukur, unë mendoj se është një flluckë sapuni pasi nuk mund të ndërrmeret një nismë e tillë, kur dihet se Stan Dragoti e ka nisur tani një projekt për një filëm për Skënderbeun edhe pse në një tjetër pozicion. Pak a shumë një filëm autobiografik.
Shpresoj që ky të mos jetë një dështim, sepse kjo do tu priste rrugën inisjativave të tjera si kjo për të cilën po diskutojmë.  :me dylbi:

----------


## nikas

Nje ide e bukur kjo...por..sic thashe nje ide e bukur...KAQ! 
Muhabeti eshte qe ky filem nuk behet me Stan Dragotin. Ky eshte eshte nje regjisor i dores se dyte. Beri 2-3 filma ne vitet 80 edhe kaq. Ne mos gaboj filmi i tij i fundit u be nga fillimet e viteve 90. Ato filma qe beri ishin komedi te dores se dyte. Sigurisht jemi krenar qe e kemi tonin por ….KAQ!
Filmat EPIC duan regjisore te medhenj. Shikoni filmin Gladiatori, ne keto 20 vjetet e fundit ishte i vetmi sukses ne ate gjini. Edhe TROY me ALEXANDER ishin pak a shume deshtime. Nuk eshte vetem shuma e parave apo regjisor me emer. Eshte edhe kush e shkruan Skenarin. 
Gjithshka nis me Skenarin. Nuk behet nje filem me IDE. Oh kam nje ide te mire per filem?! Jo, duhet skenari nje here. Te pelqehet dhe te terheqi vemendjen. Ne.q.se ke nje skenar me vlere atehere ua mbush mendjen regjisoreve.
Ky filem duhet te shkruhet nga nje skenarist FILOALBANESE. Nje njeri qe na do te miren (Jo Jovan Bregu! ahahaha) se ne Hollivud fryn era Greko-Sllave. Kjo per arsye se Bushi mbeshteti jashte mase Shqiperine dhe hollivudi u sympatizua me Serbet. 
dhe sikur te behet filmi prej tyre do kujdes se si do na i nxjerrin. Nuk eshte aspak e cuditshme te na e nxjerrin dhe gej (gay) sic beren me Aleksandrin. Ne fund te fundit Djemte e gjonit ishin Janicheret e sulltanit te cilet ai i perdorte shume here edhe per nevoja seksuale (e pa konfirmuar sigurisht). Nuk them qe Skenderbeu ka qene i tille por Hollivudi i pelqen intriga te tilla. Atyre u intereson gjeja qe shet jo  historia e nje populli te vogel. Nuk eshte e cuditshme ta nxjerrin Grek apo sllav ose edhe te tregojne qe ai ishte Kristian dhe populli I tij e tradhetoi dhe u be mysliman. A e kuptoni sa e veshtyre eshte?
Per mua eshte nje mendim shume I gabuar, Mel gibson eshte artist I madh por I ama I MADH ne moshe. Nuk ben ai per Skenderbeun. Mos harroni qe Skenderbeu nuk eshte Braveheart, ai ka mjeker. Une do propozoja Rusell Crowe. Eshte me I ri dhe ka me trup te mire.
Dhe me duket I cuditshem ky lajm pasi Gibson ka shume probleme familjare tani; Po divorcohet dhe flasim per nje pasuri $900 miliarde e cila duhet te ndahet ne gjysem sipas ligjit Kalifornez.

----------


## Kreksi

Me vite e po behen dekada qe po ndegjoj projekte e mbi projekte  te nje filmi prape te huaj, mjerishte, mbi Skenderbeun !
Pra nje dekade ishte ne bised nje gjysem filmi i tille me  nje produkcion francez, miliona dollar e me aktorin Zherar Depardiu, skenar me titullin "Nen hijen e Skenderbeut" por qe perfundoi ne arkiva edhe ky skript !

Tani me flasin per Mel Gibsonin ne rolin e Gjergjit kurse regjizor kumbara Kopola i para dy dekadave, hajde mendje he....

Po a e dini ju se ne qfre zhanrash eshte i specializuar  Kopola njehere, si do teringjalle Skenderbeun ky plakosh ?  Mos e dhasht zoti, ai s'ka as ere ne keta zhanra...nuk e ka ne gjake fare kete epok ....

Une e perjashtova menjehere kete emer por ta ruajm ende si gjoker Gibsonin qe edhe ketu me nuk shkon as kjo, eshte dashur te zgjohemi para 15 vitesh kur ishte me i ri, tani edhe aj eshte plakur...do thot dy plakushat perjashtohen, na mbeten edhe disa plakusha tjere qe ti perjashtojmi.

Nisma e produkcionit "Iliria..." eshte e mire, por si shifet ata mjerishte qe nuk kane njerez te aft, gjuetar, fizionomista, njerez qe dijne se ç'eshte imazhi duke mos e ngatrruar me histori menjehere filmin por ne rend te pare nje film spektakel qe do shifej ne salla ne te gjitha kontinentet  ku do ti theje  te gjitha rekordet e deritanishme po per t'ia arritur ketij qellimi duhet flijuar shumeçka e  me e para eshte edhe tek titulli...me thuani, sa njerez do shkojn te shofin nje film me kete titull "SCANDRBEG"  ?
Asnje, vetem nese e bejne per neve ne Tirane..;ti hedhin miliona dolalr koti dhe plus emrat e tyre ne nje titul te till, jo, ata nuk e hajn kete...
Po çte bejmi atehere ?

Venja ti titullin "GLADIATORI I FUNDIT" zgjidhe nje aktor si me te ri pa mjekerr si Mark Damon qe ka muskuj sado pake dhe fam, apo nje aktor  si duhet, filloje filmin kur Skenderbeu ishte i ri dhe  ne arenat e Azise ai kur perballohej me gladiator tjer persan, mongol, skite e te racave te ndryshme qe shetisnin ne shekullin e XV neper azi per te kerkuar famen e bere namen atehere do e shofish se si do percjelelt ky film...
Pas nje gjysem ore spektakli neper arena duhet shetitur tani shikuesin, duhet ta ngacmosh me ide pasionale; vdekjen e tre vllezerve te heroit, vdekja e babait, principata e tij  gati se e shuar, i mbetet vetem se e motra gjalle te cilen duhet me çdo kushte te kthehet ne atdhe dhe ta mbroje ate dhe te çliroje atdheun nga pustuesit...!
Pra heroi krijon tani nje ideal tjeter, perpos rolit te tij neper arena e fushe beteja neper azi ai tani ndrron pikpamjet, vetmija e motres bene qe te kthehet ne atdhe, te marri ne dor principaten qe i takonte trashegim nga i ati etj;.. etj...
Pra shikuesi e shiqon filmin me pasion sepse heroi edhepse gladiator qe ishte behet i ndjeshem, human  ku i prek me kete ndjenjat e te gjithve per epoken qe jetojmi....
Sa veta shkojne sot te shofin nje film per nje hero i cili meson se si te vdiset per atdhe ?
Sot pra ka ndryshuar bota, jetojmi ne globalizem, e ne kete film duhet tjerrur penin e hollë...e jo ta lemi ashtu te trash si e kemi gjetur heroin, ne ate duhet ta gdhendim duke ia pershtatur kohes sone moderne...perndryshe, filim realizohet por qe do shikohet vetem nga 1 milion shqiptar dhe aty mbaron e gjithe ky mundim qe po zgjat me dekada  me shpres qe ta bejmi nje film te sukseseshem qe do te kete jehone e jo nje film te mire me aktor te famshem por qe do perfundoje ne nje sall te vogel te kinemas me 10 shikues, a e doni edhe ju nje film te tilel apo nje film ku shifet rendi 100 metra per te prere bileten ?

Me falni por ky ishte mendimi imi, iu kam thene disa here ketu disave, ne duhet te dijmi edhe te shkrihemi nga mendja se per te bere nje film duhet shkrire dollaret ..;ketu eshte fjala per nje film spektakel per defrim, pasi qe u ngopen me dokumentarin  na mbetet pra Spektakli, atehere ta qojmi deri ne fund kete skenar pa u rrudhur fare !

shendet
Kritikat mirese ardhshin...

----------


## morrison

Nje vend te mire per suksesin e filmit ze dhe reklama. Pra, i bie qe te kthehemi prap tek dollaret per te bere nje reklame te fuqishme per filmin ne menyre qe njerzit, te pakten, te marrin mundimin te shikojne premieren dhe mbas kesaj rolin kryesor e merr kritika.....

----------


## _AuLoNa_

Kete e thashe dije ne temen tjeter te hapur mbi dokumentarin e tanishem te Skqnderbeut.  Stan Dragoti tha qe do te bente nje tjeter dokumentar, pa diskutim pak me nivel te larte se ky tani, por jo film epik.  Te besh film epik si te Skenderbeut jo vetem duhen shume para, por do behet nje rremuje e madhe, sic u be per filmin "Passion of Christ" kush e mban mend.

Keshtu qe tani per tani do te behet edhe nje dokumentar tjeter me qellim qe "History Channel" ta publikoj.

----------


## YlliRiaN

> Gjithsesi Mel Gibsoni nuk e ka fytyrën për të luajtrolin e Gjergjit. Vetëm nëse e shminkojn fort.


*Ja nga nje foto te Mel Gibson dhe nje portetet te Skenderbeut*

----------


## Kreksi

Jan ngopur gjeneratat me Mel Gibsonin, eshte vjetruar edeh puna  e tij, mos te flasim koti, duhet  te marrim ndonje te ri qe posa te dali me nje fim te suksesh te kapet menjehere e jo veterana si Gibson e stallone e Shvarcenger keta e kan krye punen tash ne pension ...
Mos te flasim endrrra..;

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Me bahet qefi aq me teper qe po e luan Meli

----------

